# 一中



## Skatinginbc

我從 "維基百科:命名常規" 看到了下面這一段:

「有些名称在某些地域或人群中可能很习惯用简称或俗称，而这一简称（俗称）对其它地方、领域的人来说可能就不认识或不熟悉。如果您来自这些习惯使用简称（俗称）的地域或群体，请在条目命名时格外注意使用全称（官方名称）。例如臺中市立臺中第一高級中等學校就比“臺中一中”要好，尽管来自臺中的读者大多都明白“臺中一中”的意思。然而，仅仅使用“*一中”这两个字作为命名则是完全不可接受的*。」

好奇, 想知道是否真有人會不懂 "XX一中" (市鎮 town name + 一中 First High) 的意思。譬如, 大陸哪裡的人會搞不清 "南京一中"、"重庆一中"、"青岛一中"、"鞍山一中"、"亳州一中"、"南阳一中"、"长乐一中"、"宜昌一中"、"无锡一中" 等等的意思???


----------



## SuperXW

“台中一中”比其它“XX一中”更特别，因为“中”出现了两次，“中一中”不知会不会引发奇怪的误读。
大多数情况应该是没问题的。
黑体字是不是说连“台中”两个字都不要了？只有“一中”两字确实不可接受。


----------



## T.D

This question reminds me of a very interesting topic, if you are interested. 为什么《红色警戒》的简称叫「红警」，《星际争霸》的简称却叫「星际」？ - 知乎


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 只有“一中”两字确实不可接受。


張三, 臺中第一中學畢業, 現就讀臺灣藝術大學戲劇學系。童星出身的他, 當年考上*一中*時, 前去道賀的戲迷就多達萬人。==> 這個 "一中" 不能接受嗎?


----------



## T.D

Skatinginbc said:


> 張三, 臺中第一中學畢業, 現就讀臺灣藝術大學戲劇學系。童星出身的他, 當年考上*一中*時, 前去道賀的戲迷就多達萬人。==> 這個 "一中" 不能接受嗎?


以前我上大学的时候，教授说如果想在论文里使用缩写或者简称，除非是US,UK这种词，其他的必须要在文章里第一次出现的时候给出全称。 比如： You have to obtain the licence to practice from the Australian Psychologic Society (APS). 然后在下文里就可以直接使用APS了。

你的这个句子我觉得是完全OK的。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 張三, 臺中第一中學畢業, 現就讀臺灣藝術大學戲劇學系。童星出身的他, 當年考上*一中*時, 前去道賀的戲迷就多達萬人。==> 這個 "一中" 不能接受嗎?


前面有出现过全名，语境清晰，后面简称一般是没问题的啊。
“张三，出生于台湾，毕业于一中……”这种就不可接受了。


----------



## T.D

我认为为了完全不了解背景的读者考虑，还是出现一下全称好。（出现一次反正不会有错）
我想起小时候看老友记，Monica介绍Rachel是another Linken High survivor, 我看了很多集之后才反应过来这个Linken High是他们读的高中。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Taichung First High 臺中一中
a First High alumnus  一中校友



SuperXW said:


> “张三，出生于台湾，毕业于一中……”这种就不可接受了。


好像沒人會這麼說, 用不著維基百科多此一舉.
這句話, 台灣人 (包括台中人) 聽了也會是一頭霧水.


----------



## SuperXW

我也觉得维基上那句要求有些莫名其妙。


SuperXW said:


> “张三，出生于台湾，毕业于一中……”


有些水平低的，会写出或引用类似的话吧。
至少“张三，出生于北京，毕业于四中”这样的话是肯定有人写的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 至少“张三，出生于北京，毕业于四中”这样的话是肯定有人写的。


區別是 "台灣" 有許多市鎮, 多個 "一中", 所以沒人會說 "张三，出生于台湾，毕业于一中", 北京有許多市鎮, 多個 "一中" 嗎? 北京有幾個 "四中"?


----------



## T.D

”出生于北京，毕业于四中“这个说法某种意义上还凑合，因为前文有”北京“，读者会自然而然联想到是北京四中，而北京四中肯定只有一个，造成误解的几率比较低。
个人感觉，我们给用XX（地区）第几XX这样命名的机构做简称时会自然而然地稍加变化来避免误解。拿我老家为例，杭州市第一中学被简称为杭一中，而较少称之为”一中”。另一个例子，杭州市第一医院叫市一医院（因为杭一院的“一”与“医”同音），浙江省第一医院叫省一医院。



SuperXW said:


> 因为“中”出现了两次，“中一中”不知会不会引发奇怪的误读。


这个应该不是什么大问题。 资中县第一中学就叫资中一中。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 區別是 "台灣" 有許多市鎮, 多個 "一中", 所以沒人會說 "张三，出生于台湾，毕业于一中", 北京有許多市鎮, 多個 "一中" 嗎? 北京有幾個 "四中"?


对的，所以北京那句话有人写，基本可以接受。
但台湾那句没头没尾，直接“一中”，就“完全不可接受”。
可能这个例子不够合理。但确实有胡乱引用，或者以为维基就是自己小圈子的，会用到非共识的缩写。
如果扩展开讲，内地和台湾人都可能会在“中文”页面用到一些只有自己才理解的缩写词汇。
比如我个人从一开始就反感“春晚”这个简称，现在基本上已经是官方称呼了，台湾人不知是否理解。我就不明白为什么一开始不叫“春会”……
再说就要讲到政治阵营了……不用全称外人真的不懂。


----------



## Skatinginbc

未提過全名，也能接受的例子:

張三, 臺灣明星, 人稱「當世第一美男子」。他在臺中讀*一中*時, 該市傷害案件顯著增多, 原因是爭睹其容的 "臺妹" 經常大打出手, 爭得你死我傷。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 未提過全名，也能接受的例子:
> 
> 張三, 臺灣明星, 人稱「當世第一美男子」。他在臺中讀*一中*時, 該市傷害案件顯著增多, 原因是爭睹其容的 "臺妹" 經常大打出手, 爭得你死我傷。


一中能接受了，“臺妹”我不確認是不是都能正确理解…… 而且你这个引号和前面怎么不一样……


----------



## SimonTsai

結論：非特定地區的人很可能不懂的簡稱，原則上第一次提及時應以全名相稱。但若該簡稱所指的對象，多數人可從前後文推得，則全名非屬必要。


SuperXW said:


> 比如我个人从一开始就反感 “春晚” 这个简称，现在基本上已经是官方称呼了，台湾人不知是否理解。我就不明白为什么一开始不叫 “春会”……


臺灣人在此。對岸所謂「春晚」，托電視新聞的福，聽得懂，沒意見。相較於「春會」，個人喜歡「春晚」，「春晚」這兩個字直覺是春天的晚上。春天的晚上，多美！即使天還冷，光看這「春」字心中便有花。夜裏的花香，幽微、甜美。「會」字在現代，總讓我想到開會。


> 内地和台湾人都可能会在 “中文” 页面用到一些只有自己才理解的缩写词汇。


會看中文版的，幾乎都是華人。結論段但書中，多數謂八九成；但書中的簡稱，例如「央視」以及「春晚」。非特定地區的人很可能不懂的簡稱，如臺灣所謂「北車 (臺北車站)」。


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 結論段但書中，多數謂八九成；但書中的簡稱，例如「央視」以及「春晚」。


这段说的啥……我就没能看懂……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 这段说的啥……


Simon said,「非特定地區的人很可能不懂的簡稱 (e.g., 北車)，原則上第一次提及時應以全名相稱。但若該簡稱 (e.g., 央視, 春晚)所指的對象，多數 (= 八九成) 人可從前後文推得，則全名非屬必要。」


----------



## hx1997

SuperXW said:


> 这段说的啥……我就没能看懂……


我刚刚也没懂，查了一下，“但书”是一个词……


----------



## SuperXW

所以术语一样可怕……


----------

